# Craftsman model #358795821



## bigd848 (Jul 29, 2008)

I managed to run over my new Brushwacker with a DR field and brush mower. Fortunately it only destroyed the fuel tank, fan housing, and rear shroud. I got the parts but am having trouble replacing the red fan housing because i can't seem to figure out how to remove the drum cover off of the clutch. Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a small torx head screw down inside the drive end of the clutch drum holding it on.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

T20 is the size Torx bit you need.


----------



## bigd848 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot I will try it tomorrow


----------



## jpw3991 (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find a coupler for the Sears brushcutter
Model# 358795821 . Sears parts store doesn't have them . You have to buy the whole
Upper Shaft for $29 plus $10 for S&H. Thanks in advance. 

John in Montgomery TX

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247&modelName=&backToLink=Return+to+part+list


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can not buy the coupler seperate from the shaft on that model.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

jpw3991 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a coupler for the Sears brushcutter
> Model# 358795821 . Sears parts store doesn't have them . You have to buy the whole
> Upper Shaft for $29 plus $10 for S&H. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I'm in the Northeast, and our B&S distributor has 2 in stock.

Any Briggs dealer should be able to order it for you. Most will probably ship it too. Use the Sears part number - nice thing about Sears part numbers - they're actually the OEM part numbers : )
Paul


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> I'm in the Northeast, and our B&S distributor has 2 in stock.
> 
> Any Briggs dealer should be able to order it for you. Most will probably ship it too. Use the Sears part number - nice thing about Sears part numbers - they're actually the OEM part numbers : )
> Paul


Paul, isn't this a Poulan/Weedeater unit?? While extremely popular, Not all Briggs dealers may have access to Poulan/Weedeater parts. 

Go to the Poulanpro website and use the dealer locator to find someone close to you.

http://www.poulanpro.com/poulanpro/aboutUs.do


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, it's a Poulan item.


----------

